# Who is your favorite Beatles?



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!

I would like to know,Who is your favorite from the Fab 4?
Mine would be george Harrison.I think he was a great guitarist,and even think
that i was a bit "eclipse" by John Lennon at one point.

I like most of the Beatles stuff,but really love there "live from the BBC" thing

The "covers" i do from them mostly are:Sergent Pepper,Twist n Shout,Hippie Shake and Bethoven

In the Sergent pepper song..who the hell is Billy Shear!?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

gonna have to go with ringo, he's so much a massive part of this band, such a pocket!

george is my other favourite, but the band wouldn't have been what it was if any of the four (ok five, including george martin) had been missing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

George Martin


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This is tough. Even though George Harrison (along with Elliot Easton of The Cars) is still my biggest influence when it comes to guitar playing, when it comes to songwriting John and Paul have been a huge influence on me and Paul in particular has always been my favourite. I guess I'll vote for Paul. 

To answer your question about Billy Shears, that was an alias that was given to Ringo when they were doing the Sergeant Pepper album. They were pretending to be another band when they were recording that. George Harrison did the same thing with the Traveling Wilburys, they used aliases like Spike, Nelson, Lefty, Otis and Charlie T Junior. :smile:


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

iaresee said:


> George Martin


I count him as the 5th beatles...


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm the 2nd person to pick Ringo. I always liked the guy and still do. Maybe not the most talented musically, but that's not why I picked him.
He has a good attitude towards most things [of late, not fan mail] and still dishes out the mantra "Peace and Love". Simple and sweet.
The All Starrs tours are/were a neat idea and showed his desire to continue playing. 
And a quote - when asked about the secret to a long marriage.... "Let her shop"


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

It was John that gave the Beatles their edge, I think, and that's why I voted for him. Ringo would be my second favourite of the gang.
-Mikey


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I always thought John and Ringo were both wankers, and though I respect Paul's musicianship and talent, I still dig George the most.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm still trying to decide between Stu Sutcliffe and Pete Best.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn, I voted for George but I'd forgotten that Ringo was on the Simpsons!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

happydude said:


> Damn, I voted for George but I'd forgotten that Ringo was on the Simpsons!


George and Paul were also on the Simpsons.


----------



## sgiven (Jul 31, 2007)

John Lennon was the Beatles as far as I'm concerned. Him and Paul (but mostly John) gave the band its personality.

Just my opinion, though.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to know,Who is your favorite from the Fab 4?
> Mine would be george Harrison.I think he was a great guitarist,and even think
> ...


I voted for George, because I had to vote for someone, personally I liked tham all, they complemented each other, that is why they were who they were. When I was I kid I would watch the cartons on TV on saturday mornings, Ringo was a blast!!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i'd have to say george........."something" is one of the best pop tunes ever written


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Beatles*

Gotta go with George on this one.He was the cool one.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Long, long ago, in the dark ages, long before sound checks, miking amps and when roadies were bald men in suits with skinny ties and horned rimmed glasses, ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWfGksWJ9FU


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Then there is this one - about 22 years later two of 'em/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aLLHFSM7i8&NR=1


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Way back it was paul, then he started to creep me out.

Now its Ringo all the way! Without Ringo there would have been no Keith Moon, and without Keith, there would have been no......well, you get it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What, no Yoko Ono?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, seriously. Silly Love Songs completely ruined Paul for me. The others are equally cool in my opinion, but for different reasons. It's really too bad they didn't get along better. George was a huge uke fan, which is cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Okay, seriously. *Silly Love Songs* completely ruined Paul for me.


The thought of that 'song' absolutely creeps me out!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

George was always the serious one.

[youtube=object]pSIjlUMV6Is[/youtube]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't have a fav, but I gotta say, Sir Paul still has it going on!

[youtube=Option]G6spj9rep4E[/youtube]


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I don't have a fav, but I gotta say, Sir Paul still has it going on!
> 
> [youtube=Option]G6spj9rep4E[/youtube]



I voted *RINGO !!!!!*



And that video from last nights Grammy's illustrates the point with an exclamation mark. Grohl has a lot of rock and I love his attitude. But he has no ROLL. the guy just does not swing. He cut a swath through the tune.
Funny thing is I just was practising this tune with my son (drummer) on Sunday afternoon and I was emphasizing how Ringo swings and locks in with Paul. I mean I Saw Her Standing There is one on the most exciting, organic rocking songs ever recorded. 

As time goes by Ringo is recognized more and more for his contribution to the Beatles. John was always my fav, George is a huge influence on me, and Paul well.....I have grown to love him. Not everything by any means, but he has a great, great body of work behind him and he still ROCKS !!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> George was always the serious one.


That's hilarious.
But then I enjoy Eric Idle's work.

Thanks for posting this.

(But I still voted for Ringo)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Always was John, he let it all hang out way more than the rest and put it in his songwriting and performing.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

All of the above


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 5, 2009)

Very tough to pick, all of them are great. As a munchkin, shorter than the counter tops, I wanted to be just like Ringo, pounding on the drums. After John got killed I started to listen more to his music, what a genius. George and the Travelling Wiburys, what more can I say. And then there is Paul, I guess I will choose him, as talented as they come, plus he is a lefty like myself.

Rick


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!...again 

I got a live at the BBC cd,Where Ringo sing a song called "MatchBox"
I was wondering if he olso played the guitar?
Is there any other song that Ringo sings?

I think that Paul and john were great song writter,but at on point,i think John was just trying to be provocative...in a bad way

Iam not to strong on the "Walrus Cococuchu" shit

Frank


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Hi!...again
> I was wondering if he olso played the guitar?
> Is there any other song that Ringo sings?
> 
> Frank


Just drums

Off the top of my head....

Yellow Submarine
With a little help from my friends
Octopuses Garden
It dont come easy
Photograph
Don't pass me by


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beatles said:


> Just drums
> 
> Off the top of my head....
> 
> ...


+
Act Naturally
Boys

Weren't It Don't Come Easy and Photograph solo efforts (along with the No-No Song ...... which makes Silly Love Songs well ...... a little less silly)?

BTW, gotta give the nod to Paul - if you want to catch an act that approaches the magic of the Fab Four he's all we've got left.

Anyone remember the short-lived cartoon series?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> +
> Anyone remember the short-lived cartoon series?


You can usually find copies of the cartoon show on Ebay. VHS though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody who can even conceive of "Tomorrow Never Knows" is alright by me.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Anybody who can even conceive of "Tomorrow Never Knows" is alright by me.


One of John's (ahem) songs heavily influenced. Vocals were run through a leslie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I went with Ringo. Only because we share the same b-day.



allthumbs56 said:


> +
> Anyone remember the short-lived cartoon series?





Beatles said:


> You can usually find copies of the cartoon show on Ebay. VHS though.


Or you can look for a _bittorrent_ download. The series
was 39 episodes total.


----------

